# Immigration to Mexico



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hello all,

I am wondering how hard is it to immigrate to Mexico? I am a mechanical engineer/business manager for the oil and gas industry, and would like to look into moving to Mexico as an option. Anyone know the best visa category to go under if you plan to work/live in Mexico?

Thanks for the space!


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

you will require a working fm3 visa. if you're working for a company now that has branch offices in mexico,ask them for a transfer. pemex is the only oil company and is government owned but some foreign oilfield service companies have branch offices here.
if you're on your own go to the nearest mexican consulate for the proper information.
we have retirement fm3's and i learned that was what we needed from boards like this but went to the consulate for the accurate details. a very good blog to check is rollybrook.com


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you Pedro. I do not have a job offer yet, from mexico, however I plan on looking for a related job. Is there any websites or recruitment agencies that are popular there?

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that Pedro is playing volleyball at the moment, so I'll take the liberty of suggesting that you will have to make some sort of business contact in Mexico in order to obtain a working visa. Without that kind of sponsorship, it is next to impossible to get one. A working visa in Mexico is specific to one job at one location and is not at all flexible.
I also assume that you speak Spanish and would, therefore, suggest that you vacation in Mexico and investigate opportunities in your field in person; the Mexican way is face to face. There are age, tatoo and perforation taboos here which will rule out many as 'unemployable'. "Old" is about 40 for many jobs.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

We had a thread on here a while ago from an American couple, one of whom also had Mexican citizenship and some high level contacts. They had been told by these relatives that they had no chance of finding a job. So even with contacts, it's not easy. Everybody I ever met in Mexico that was working either taught English, taught in an international school, worked in a hostel for room and board, or had been transferred by another company.


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is what I would do :

- Find yourself a job where you could be a sort of consultant, meaning you can work for your own account. Than simply ask for a "pequeno contribuyente" statu. That should be quite easy. Make sure you pay your taxes, even if it is very little, and the immigration office should be OK.

- As far as I know, Pemex has the full monopoly for gas and oil production. Consequently, there is maybe some legal limitation about employing foreigners for a semi-governmental company. I would rather look at Pemex foreign partners and suppliers (there are lots of it) for jobs openings.

- Immigration office is usually tougher in touristic areas than in places where there is hardly any tourist. You may therefore choose a non-touristic place, at least for your working visa.

- Most of the oil production in Mexico is located in the Gulf of Mexico, far away from tourist sites.

- Surprisingly enough, Pemex is officially close to the bankruptcy, and stocks of oil have diminished a lot. The good news is that the new president wants to create oil refineries to be more independant from the USA: This is maybe something for you.

Best regards

Philippe


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you for the great input  I appreciate then info. I will probably look to working for a supplier for PEMEX, in terms of equipment. GOM is where the heavy oil industry is. Is oil a relatively big source of income for the country?


----------



## philgib (Sep 20, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Thank you for the great input  I appreciate then info. I will probably look to working for a supplier for PEMEX, in terms of equipment. GOM is where the heavy oil industry is. Is oil a relatively big source of income for the country?


On the top of my head, I would say 40% of the national income. 

Note that most of the oil extracted by Mexico is sold to the USA, then bought back from the USA once refined at a solid premium.

Very strange when it has been calculated that a refinery would be paid back within 6 months... 

So yes indeed, I believe that working for a PEMEX foreign partner would be a great solution, both for you and your work permit.

PS : I am not sure whether Mexico will pay as much as Dubai though...


----------

